# Brown spot on inside of ear



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I just noticed that Jack has a new brown spot on the inside of his ear. It's kind of like a mole, raised a bit from the skin, like a bump. Is this something normal, like freckles or something, that they develop?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

You might make sure this "mole" is not a dog tick. Ticks can look alot like moles usually the size of a sesame seed or slightly larger. And most likely a young pup is not on a tick killing med. A baby tick can ride into a home on anyone or any critteror human and then find a puppy to feed on. This summer in FL its been so wet we were inundated with ticks and they would ride in on our Shelties fur and they found our baby Emma to feed on. She is now on K9 Advantix (and we got her the Lyme disease vaccination) but we removed a few from her over a few days. You might try looking at this "mole" through a magnifying glass........make sure there are NO LEGS ! Good luck. If it is a tick remove it with a tweezer and pull from the mouthparts not the body. Follow up with your vet for appropriate Tick/tick borne illness prevention meds.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 6 2008, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616586


> If it is a tick remove it with a tweezer and pull from the mouthparts not the body. Follow up with your vet for appropriate Tick/tick borne illness prevention meds.[/B]


If you will put some alcohol on it prior to removing it, the tick will release more easily and there is much less chance of leaving the head. You can saturate a cotton ball and let it drip on and around where it is implanted.

Debbie


----------

